# Plitvice Lakes Croatia



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

As we are travelling Slovenia to Split and stopping on route (this August) we would like to visit the Plitvice Lakes and any other recommended national parks of interest. 
Has anyone been to Plitvice Lakes and where did you stay. Is it easy to park up - 7metre van. Any aires around?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think they are closed Chris.

They were brilliant. Busy now - will come back later.

Dave 

Looks like I was wrong.

http://www.visit-croatia.co.uk/plitvicelakes/

http://www.np-plitvicka-jezera.hr/en/index.php

It still is brilliant then. Don't know about parking or anything as it was 20 odd years ago and we camped in a tent.

Allow me to shout the next bit.

DO NOT MISS IT!!! :wink: 

If it didn't suffer too much in the ethnic conflict it will be something the like of which you have never seen!! 8O 8O

Don't miss the caves at Postojna either.

http://www.postojna-cave.com/

14 km open to the public, including one chamber where they hold concerts for audiences of several hundred.

You go most of the way on a little train since it is so extensive. You can still see the blackened walls where the Partisans blew up the German ammo dump during WW2.

Dave


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Dave. Will do
Chris


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed on both of these sites and both were ok.

Although you will not be able to use Camping Cheques at this time of year their web-site might contain the info that you want.

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/croatia/borje-c558.html

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/croatia/korana-c562.html

We were in the area two years ago and wild camping was definitely discouraged if not illegel. You view of whether you want to use formal sites may be influenced by the number of identified mine-fields that are still around the area. The war damage still around at the time we visited was thought provoking for me at least.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We were there 3 years ago and parked overnight at a restaurant in Korenica a few km. South of the lakes. Free parking and a damned good meal that evening. As I recall there were a couple of other campers using their car park at the same time. No problem!


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello
We went to the lakes last year and stayed at a campsite about 5 miles away which had a bus that went throughout the day - I think it was called Camp Korana.
Hope that helps


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Plitvici Lakes*

Absolutely amazing, but you will need good legs! Visited in April this year.

Parking and entrance is not cheap, the guy was fed up with having to charge mh's as "coaches" but thats what the rules said, he said.

There is a campsite about 10k north of the Lakes on the right hand side also the restuarant already mentioned about 10 k south does free parking, Ann was delighted with the suckling pig cooked over the woodfire in the street outside. Town is a charmingly depressing, almost like they enjoy being miserable. Outside the college are the stalin type statues of the hard pressed workers! Good supermarket in town but it looks like a cinema from the outside

Enjoy

Mike & Ann


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Plitvice Caves Croatia*

There was also a garage - just looks like a filling station - near the Sucking Pig restaurant, which repaired a fault on our van. Really nice guy, he and I spoke about 3 words of German each - not the same 3 either I don't think.

We also discovered an amazing relish served with the lumps of sucking pig, made of aubergines and red peppers, not hot but a very distinctive flavour - I brought jars of it home. That and the sour cream, spread as butter, were the gastronomic highlights of the tour.

The lakes - waterfalls really - were amazing though, not cheap but well worth it.

Helen


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Plitvici Lakes*

If ever you felt like catching a trout, its the place to be! 
Theres blooming thousands! 
Pity you cant fish for them

Mike & Ann


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Plitvice Croatia and Disappearing Lake Slovenia*

If you are going to Slovenia, check out the Disappearing Lake - very nice area, near Postojna I think.

Ljubljana is lyubbly - as its name implies, very picturesque Austrian style town with staircase type roofs and all different shades of colours, a pleasant river winding through, very little traffic, as there is such good and cheap public transport - also it is a university town, so full of delightful student life - quite enchanting altogether.

We went into Slovenia on a back road from Croatia, did not get to a Mway until we were headed for Ljubljana, so never bought a pass or anything - but that was in 2007 I think . . .

Helen


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sounds great. Hope we get there now.
Thanks EVERyone
Chris


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Is it possible to cycle from Camp Korana to the lakes or is it really hilly? We would have one child in a tag a long and 3 others on their own bikes.

Thanks, NS


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*PLITVICE*

If Koruna is the northerly Camping Cheques site it is probably too far and too hilly for children to cycle. Just take the van and park there - secure and plenty of room.

We stayed for 5-6 hours and I think I paid about 48 Kuna (about £6). There is a bus from the site but its 20kuna each (for adults anyway) so for 2 people not much difference. The problem with the bus is it leaves at 9am and doesn't return until 5pm which would have been much too long for us.

We started at entrance 2, caught the internal bus to the top (south end) and then did the full tour round quite comfortably to return at around 2:30 to 3pm. I would have thought that unless your children are very young the full tour is quite manageable for them providing the weather is OK. Beware though that Croatia can get very hot (like 38degrees) in July/August.

Whatever you do, don't miss the Rastoke at Slunj, just up the road. Well worth visiting, even if it meant a 50 mile detour. Apart from a small entrance charge to the actual Rastoke, the main views are free and its as impressive as Plitvice in its own way.

Also, as this is a Croatia thread, if you have the time, visit Bosnia. We spent 6 days visiting Blagaj, Mostar and Sarajevo but I would happily have explored much further into the country had we had more time. It just needs a bit more research compared to Croatia.


----------



## mickananna (Dec 2, 2009)

We were at plitvice last week, ultimately we didn't go in as the weather was atrocious. parking at either entrance is plentiful and plenty of room for MHs 7 kuna for a car 70 kuna for a MH !! There are 2 campsites within easy driving distance of the gates, you cant miss them, but it is a long relentless uphill slog to the gates so only cycle it if your'e in training for the tour d France, also quite a busy road so not great for youngsters on bikes.

We just had a great day at Krka nationl park, it's like a mini Plitvice with the added bonus that you can swim in the pool of the lower waterfall. you can take a free shuttle boat from Skradin marina or park for free at the other entrance. entrance fee is 95 Kuna for adults, you can take a further boat trip along the krka gorge for an additional fee. it's a more compact place than Plitvice, so you feel you can see all there is to see in a single day. Highly recommended

Mick and Anna.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks all, At lake Bled in Slovania now and heading that way next week
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We went to the lakes after and enjoyed but a word of warning:-

Do not pay your parking ticket at the booth auntil you are ready to leave as you have only 30 mins to use the ticket. I thought I would save time and pay when we arrived. Had to buy another ticket for about £3 for a n hour to leave at end of the day.
Chris


----------

